# The ross sisters 1944



## Jillaroo (Nov 29, 2013)

Amazing 3 Ladies

This was in 1944!

During the first 50 seconds, they are singing, but next,
what they do, is amazing.


http://www.youtube.com/embed/61cY1ILv60k?rel=0&autoplay=1


----------



## Casper (Nov 29, 2013)

_*WOW!!! I never really wanted to sit on my own head but they make it look so easy....:wow:
Going by all those close-ups, they must have shaved/waxed in those days too...layful:
Good find Jilly....:thankyou:

*_


----------



## babyboomer (Nov 29, 2013)

Prrety girls as well!


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep. I'm amazed.  
My back has gone on strike in protest but yes, definitely an impressive performance.


----------



## Anne (Nov 29, 2013)

Incredible!!  Imagine how strong your legs would have to be, and the control you'd need to do most of that.  I got tired watching.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2013)

Anne said:


> Incredible!!  Imagine how strong your legs would have to be, and the control you'd need to do most of that.  I got tired watching.




I guess too much of that will kill you, even though they were teen-agers at the time.. 
I looked up their story. .. one of them died at age 33.


----------



## TICA (Dec 6, 2013)

WOW!!!   Amazing.  At first I thought they all looked like Marianne from Gilligan's Island - pig tails and even the outfits but when they started the back bending stuff I was holding my breath waiting for one of them to fall.   Wonder how much their backs hurt after that?


----------

